# Leaking water bottom of inside fridge - PSC25PSWASS GE Profile Fridge



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most likly the drain lines frozen or plugged up.
Go on repairclinic.com and hit repair help.
It may even have pictures and or a video on how to clean it out.


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Most likly the drain lines frozen or plugged up.
> Go on repairclinic.com and hit repair help.
> It may even have pictures and or a video on how to clean it out.


Awesome!!! I will check that out tonight! Appreciate it!! :thumbup:


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Most likly the drain lines frozen or plugged up.
> Go on repairclinic.com and hit repair help.
> It may even have pictures and or a video on how to clean it out.


So Ispent most of my night last night ripping apart the freezer. Now I have a much better understanding on how it works and realized I just wasted a whole lot of time. The pan is exposed at the bottom and I could have easily poured water in it and checked it draining out the back. Anyways, there is no reason why the freezer should have anything to do with the water in the fridge from what I can see. 

Before I go ripping the fridge side apart, I don't see anything in the diagram that has a drain hose from the drip pan of the evap.

As you can see here with part #815

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/ge-...-PSC25PSWASS/0432/0165000/G0890540/00008.html

If there is no drain line than the problem is the drain pan is over flowing (#815), and isn't meant to catch that much water. Why would I begin to get all of that water all of the sudden?


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

For what


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

Any body ever had an issue like this?


----------



## Jordan R (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello,
I'm having the same problem with my refrigerator. Model: Ge Profile side by side PSTW6YGXCGSS I opened up the back lower paper panel and took the drain tube off and noticed it was clogged. There was some water and clogged residue that looked rusty in color. I'm finding some water still puddling in the bottom of the fridge, I'm not sure if it's because I left the door open for awhile so I will be checking again in about two hours. 
If anyone has a resolve for this issue I would appreciate it. Yoga doesn't stand up to the positions I had to get into to check this fridge out. My aching back. 

Thank you


----------



## silverweb (Jun 24, 2017)

I have a GE Profile Side by side PSC25PSW with a slow water leak inside under the veggie bin. I am not sure if this is a clogged drain tube or maybe the fan has stopped working? Sounds like a problem that is not rare. Can anyone tell us their fixes? Its been hot lately too.:sweatdrop:

Thanks

James in California


----------



## silverweb (Jun 24, 2017)

Here is a photo of the inside. I am guessing it may be because the fan is burned out. I never see it turn, even if I have the interlock switch taped over. Or maybe the circuitry to turn it on is faulty. Here is a pic


----------



## silverweb (Jun 24, 2017)

I might be way off-base. I found a Sears link that describes the problem and directs you to the drain tube.
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/article/how-to-get-rid-of-refrigerator-puddles.html

However, I do not know where the drain pan is


----------



## silverweb (Jun 24, 2017)

or the drain tube :vs_worry::vs_worry:


----------

